# Creative Sound Solutions SD12 Sub



## jamesnero (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello,

I am a newbie to DIY speakers so I beg your patience. I have decided for a project to build a sub with my 14 year old son. We can learn together! I have chosen to build this sub project kindly put on this forum by Mike. I want to use the same design only with the CSS SDX12 sub and the construction guide for the box enclosure from the CSS website.

My first simple question is now that I have my MDF wood cut out and ready to assemble what is used to join the pieces? I see by the pictures on the project that something is countersunk to join the wood. Is this a screw or a nail? Is glue also recommended along the joint? What tool was used to countersink the hurricane nuts? Is it simply a round countersink?

Thank you all for your opinions already posted on this forum and the ones to come.

Cheers,

James


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

There are 2 ways to join the pieces, wood glue and screws or wood glue and clamps. Im used glue and screws as I did not have any clamps to hold the pieces together while the glue dries. I used 1.5 " coarse thread drywall screws. A pilot hole and countersink needs to be drilled first or the MDF will split.

I've only installed T-nuts in my builds, I have not used Hurricane nuts yet.


----------



## fackamato (Sep 19, 2007)

Don't be afraid to use a lot of glue, I usually use a bit more than necessary, then I know that I get it airtight in the joints!


----------

